# IELTS Band 6 - Correct Answers



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Last month I Did my IELTS Exam, But for Reading I got only 5.5, How many Correct answers should be their to get a Band Score of 6 in General Reading ? 

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## Rajan (Feb 4, 2009)

*IELTS Band System*



kasuncp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last month I Did my IELTS Exam, But for Reading I got only 5.5, How many Correct answers should be their to get a Band Score of 6 in General Reading ?
> 
> ...


Dear Kasun,
To score 6 in Reading - GT You need to answer atleast 28 correct answer out of 40, else they give you 5.5. 

IELTS BAND System

Task Questions Time
Listening 04 40 30 Min.(Incl. 10 Min. to Transfer Answer)
Reading 03 40 60 Min.
Writing 02 -------	60 Min.(20 Min.- 1St Task - Graph /Latter Writing)
(40 Min.- 2nd Task - S.A. Writing)
Speaking 11 - 15 Min.
-------------------
02 Hrs. & 45 Min.


===========================================================================


Listening Reading

Band Marks Band Marks
1 01 1 01
2 02 - 03 2 02 - 03
3 04 - 09 3 04 - 09
4 10 - 16 4 10 - 15
5 17 - 24 5 16 - 22
6 25 - 32 6 23 - 28
7 33 - 37 7 29 - 35
8 38 - 39 8 36 - 39
9 40 9 40


Rgrds.
Raj Kalyani


----------



## funksta (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool.. So I got min around 35 since I got a band of 7.5 in all 4  hehe... I was so pleasantly surprised when I received my results.. I thought I did badly in the written essay.. haha..


----------

